# coil problem solved dorky me



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

hey guys, I just got a case ingersoll yt114 from the earlier years recently. I brought it home from school once i got it running. The reason the owner donated it was because it wouldnt start. Well i replace the coil or whatever you want to call it, and it started, then I smelled smoke, hmm. The coil melted, replaced it again, melted. Then today i remembered that the person hooked a ground wire up to the positive terminal of the battery that grounds the coil that produces the spark plugs spark. The power was flowing to the coil, oops, the coil gets its current from the flywheel.....yata yata yata. SO today I am putting the ground where it should be. The coil, sends power, it is not supposed to receive it. lol dummy me


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Its always the little things that make a big difference.


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey, just a thought, you don't have a blown diode or rectifier in there also, do you?:smoking:


----------

